

Discuss HN: Is it possible to grow ivory to stop poaching - NicoJuicy

I&#x27;m a animal lover and this movie had me think about growing ivory (in a lab): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=rBbZOZr5Jtg<p>Does anyone know if it&#x27;s possible or if someone is working on this? This should be a governement funded project.<p>My theory is to reduce the price of ivory, so that poaching would stop &#x2F; decline.<p>People pay 100$ for small ones and up to 900$ for large ones (7-9 inch). Basicly something like 100 $ &#x2F; inch.<p>Other estimates say it&#x27;s worth up to 5000$ &#x2F; kilogram (2.2 lbs).
======
NicoJuicy
Video :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rBbZ...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rBbZOZr5Jtg)

Price of ivory: [http://www.ask.com/question/how-much-is-ivory-
worth](http://www.ask.com/question/how-much-is-ivory-worth)

Previous question about growing ivory from stem cells :
[http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/1gnfam/can_stem_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/1gnfam/can_stem_cells_be_used_to_grow_ivory/)

